# 75 ford 3000 transmission issues



## jakemgoblue (May 6, 2012)

new purchase runs great now but engine labors when put into second gear and up, it is the select-o-speed under steering wheel. i have heard its cheaper/easier to replace with manual eight speed trans then to rebuild this one, any ideas? i have looked for used 8 speed trans or parts tractors with very little luck, know any places to help locating one? what trans' will adapt to this tractor and is there any info i need to know about adaptors or changes that need to be made to change to manual 8 or 10 speed?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It would be more practical, and probably cheaper, to sell the SOS tractor and buy one with the desired transmission. 

The SOS tranny swap can be done, but it's going to take a lot of parts. If you can find a donor tractor, rather than just the trannsmission. easiest would be to swap the whole rear half, from the flywheel back, including transmission and rear end. 

It is possible that your existing rear end will work by changing a splined coupler between transmission and differential. You'll have to research this possiblity. 

You will probably end up ahead of the game by upgrading tractors depending on availability and price of the donor back half of an 8 speed 3000.

There are many 3000's in salvage yards. For example, tractorhouse.com lists 40+ salvaged 3000's in their dismantled machines section. The key is to find one near you that doesn't cost too much.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You say that your engine "*labors when the SOS is put into second gear and up*"? Does your tractor have a hand brake - many European built tractors have hand brakes - maybe it is set or malfunctioning causing additional drag on your tractor?? Maybe this laboring is normal for an SOS tractor?? 

I do know that SOS transmissions require more maintenance than a regular tranny, to keep it in good operating condition. Including transmission fluid and filter changes. You need to get a service manual to be able to perform system checks and make adjustments when necessary.

Many SOS owners are very happy with their machines, and wouldn't have a regular gearshift tranny, but they have learned how to check and maintain their SOS transmissions.


----------

